

200 Million Workers Want Windows 8 Tablets, Not iPads (Forrester) - jafitc
http://readwrite.com/2013/02/04/200-million-workers-want-windows-8-tablets-not-ipads
Two hundred million IT workers want Windows tablets, a report for Forrester claimed Monday, quite a bit more than the 900,000 Surface RT tablets that IDC estimated have already been sold into the channel.
======
bediger4000
200 million, really? And how many Directors or Vice Presidents make the
purchasing decisions for those 200 million? A lot less, you say? Very good!
The folks who got this PR Hit for Windows 8 Tablets can focus on those agents
who make the decisions that the 200 million have to suffer with.

